# Michelle Obama listed daughters Malia and Sasha as “senior staffers” to justify her $432,142 getaway



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Michelle Obama Listed Daughters Malia and Sasha as "Senior Staffers" for $432,142 African Trip | The*
www.thegatewaypundit.com
Michelle Obama listed daughters Malia and Sasha as "senior staffers" to justify her $432,142 getaway to Africa. U.S. first lady Michelle Obama stands with Karen Dudley, right, at her restaurant "The Kitchen" as she makes an unscheduled stop for lunch in Cape Town, South Africa, Thursday, June 23, 20...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Who's to say a 12 Yr old wouldn't do a better job than the actual "senior staffers"?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

She should be charged with child labor laws.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I can smell the BS from here and it smells bad.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Does this really surprise anyone? The Obama's use taxpayer money like a kid with their first credit card.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The problem is no one has had the balls to go after these assholes that are
living in our house and spending our money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

We need to make sure that after January 2013 the Obamas have to look for another place to live and get jobs since their days of fleecing America will finally be over. Those looking to take over the job need to take the gloves off, and use the media in the same way the current administration and their party uses it to attack those who oppose them. They need to let the Kool Aid drinkers who their American Idol POTUS really is. Our Country needs to be rebuild and we need someone who will work for the good of the Country not steal from it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Lying cunt

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

And the country's panties are in a bunch over some whores in Colombia who got short changed because they didn't perform an "around the world" correctly?


----------

